# Painting Ultramarines



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats the best way to paint Ultramarines? 

I've tried time and again to mimic the 4th edition Ultramarines colour but I can never get it looking the same.

Ultramarines blue seems way to pasty, i've heard people talk of using regal and enchanted blue but I never seem to get it.

Anyone got any decent links for painting Ultramarines?

Click for an excellent How To Paint Ultramarines Guide


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

Buy the space marine painting guide, it's got pages of ultramarine painting tips... 

I don't think they use Ultramarine blue for them anymore though, as you say it looks more like the darker blues now.


----------



## sangunius' chosen wing (Dec 21, 2006)

I think most of the time its Regal with ultra marines only being an extreme highlight, unfourtantly my mate just left, he plays them and would have known sorry


----------



## MCA (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I personally like my models dark. So when my brothers friend offered to let me paint his Sicarius this is how I did the blue. 
Spray paint black
Basecoat Regal Blue
highlight with 50/50 Regal Blue/Ultramarine Blue
final highlight with 50/50 Ultramarine Blue/Skull White

Hope that helps.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

have you got a pic MCA?


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

For the Ultramarines I have heard of a couple different methods, of them two seem to make the most sense. The first is the spray them White and then to use a wash, made up of Regal Blue and Water, that you apply over and over until you get the desired color. Then you highlight in Enchanted Blue and maybe even Ice Blue or Ultramarines Blue.

The other style I have heard, and the one I used for my own marines, was the prime the figures Black and then apply a heavy dry brush of Regal Blue. After that you do a lighter dry brush of Enchanted Blue and then finish it off in Ice Blue.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DeathForce (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a finished ultramarine army from 2nd edition and I used ultramarines blue for themand they looked good my 4th ed ultramarines I use ultramarine blue and it still looks fine to me for mine I undercoated them black and they seem to look darker than my 2nd ed models so im not sure if that will help but thats what I used.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

well, i used just ultramarine blue for my first one, and it looked good

then a gamesworkshop employee told me i needed to use regal blue and then drybrush ultramarine blue, and that looked good. my next model, im going to try just ultramarine blue again, and then highlight it with white on the edges

who knows


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I've heard they're a 50/50 mix of Ultramarine Blue and Regal Blue.

Makes you think that perhaps Ultramarine Blue needs a change. Much like Catachan Green which more accurately nowadays should be called Cadian Green.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I painted Sicarius a couple months ago, and I used the Reaper blue triad for his armor. The blues blended together pretty nicely, and there wasn't really much mixing involved. It's a bit brighter than the current 50/50 Regal/Ultramarines mix, but I think the smurfs look better a little brighter. The darker blue is for the Thousand Sons, after all.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

heres a link for the GW instructions on ultramarines.

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/gettingstarted/paint_UM.htm

im going to try that for my next one


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Just remember that's the older style-- I personally think the gold trim instead of yellow and the silver bolter look much better.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Make your own color scheme.

For ease of painting, get a can or dark blue or black spray paint. Spray the models. Then drybrush up from there.

I have found that Gold is a good secondary color for Ultra Marines.


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Just remember that's the older style-- I personally think the gold trim instead of yellow and the silver bolter look much better.


so do i, i just realized it said yellow

gold looks much better indeed, aswell as a silver bolter, except i paint black on the upper part of mine


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of the black casing on Space Marines for the most part. Another option would be to do gold casing. Black is faster though.


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't been painting very long but I like the tri color method's. For my marines I use as follows.

Main Colors (Ultramarines Chapter)

Mordian Blue (Base Coat)
Asurmen Blue (Wash)
UltraMarines Blue (Highlights)
And or Ice Blue (Highlighting very edges not even .5 mm) It just brings out the Ultramarine blue a little more.

The Base coat with the wash makes it a little bit darker so the Ultramarine color stands out a little better. While making sure the Wash pools in the crevasses and deeper spots on the Marine. This gives it a nice shadowed look.

For the Eagle and shoulder pads I use as follows.

Chaos Black (Base Coat) - Also paint any weapons and the ridges of the shoulder pads.

Brazen Brass (Second Base Coat) - Making sure to cover every feather and get the whole ridge on the shoulders.

Shinning Gold (Highlight) - Gives it a nice sparkle and brightens it up a bit

Burnished Gold (Second Highlight) - This really gives it a nice used look.


----------

